# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Low level laser therapy.  Thoughts?

## jls008

Hello.  I was wondering whether others have had success with low level laser treatment caps?  I am a diffuse thinner.  I have used minoxidil for about 5 years but continue to lose ground.  I went to my dermatologist who tried to sell me the Capillus laser cap at a discount of $2500.  I went online and saw a few other brands.  The best current deal seems to be at Hairrestorationlaboratories.com-$399.99 for a 272 Diode Cap. 

I have heard Spencer say some pretty positive things on the show about laser therapy but that he is not ready to fully endorse it. 

Any success stories out there?  Thanks!

----------


## deProcrastinator

Hi,
I wouldn't recommend investing such a high amount of money on something that is not fully endorsed. But low-level laser therapy does seem logical in the sense that it stimulates blood flow to the scalp through the shoulder, back and neck area, to the top of the scalp. I have started getting some sessions by a local naturopathic doctor along with acupuncture. Although I am trying a lot of different things along with this, I'll share my results with you!

----------


## essensial

It's sounds too expensive for therapy, maybe you can try use essential oil theraphy made from natural ingredients that do not cause side effects.

----------


## BaldNoBaldness

It looks expensive at first sight but if you think that just one purchase covers a lifetime treatment you will see that it's actually cheap.

Most devices, such as iRestore, Capillus features batteries that last up to 12000 usages, just do the math.

If you compare with a drug-based treatment, in the long-term a laser therapy is way cheaper. 

Check these 9 reasons why you should laser therapy for hair loss and see if you still think it's not worth.

Cheers!

----------


## jdlondon

Did LLLT work for you in the end?

----------


## kathymuller

Hi, 

I also don't think investing such a big amount is a great idea unless you're sure the product will work on you. According to this study, people do respond well to laser treatments. But you should always consult your doctor before making such a big investment. 

If you're committed to buying one, you can check out reviews of these laser caps online. Here are some laser devices that you can check out. That being said, I advise that you do your research before making any decision!

----------


## kathymuller

I also want to know if you tried it eventually!

----------

